# 2 month old doeling with small udder developing



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to post this so chose here on the Dairy Diaries. This doeling is just two months old yet I see a tiny udder. Her twin sisters teats are also more extended than my other doelings out of another doe and different sire. Just curious what's going on here? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably just genetics.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Nigerian that developed a full udder at a couple months or so. Her mom is a very heavy producer. I left the udder alone. Watched to make sure it's not super hard or tight. It slowly went down over the last six months. Now she has a little udder with nice long teats. I'm looking forward to some awesome production. Your girl should be just fine


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've heard that doelings with udders will be great Milkers, it's in their genetics.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got a 6 week old with a little half handful udder already. She's out of my best doe bred to a very milky buck.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome, Thank you guys! ! I am super excited to hear this!! I'll keep an eye on her but leave her alone. This is so exciting! Thank you! :leap:


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought I'd update this thread. Her udder never did go down, nor did it get much bigger. I just left it alone and kept an eye on her. Her she is before getting all fuzzy for winter.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow have you tried to milk her out? She looks great.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Sweetgoats I haven't. But I may if she doesn't settle. She came up open after the first time with the buck and I re-bred her on Dec. 28th. If she comes up open again I may just see if I can start milking her  Wonder if it would work? Thoughts anyone??


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Precocious milkers! So much fun, here's my precocious Mancha at about 4 months...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, a precocious udder. What the others said, should be a good milker. 
Unless the udder is hot or hard, don't try and milk her out. You will just
be opening her to infection.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I have baby udder envy!  If they have that as open doelings imagine what they will develop as freshened does!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me two!!! I can't wait for June, my baby will be due then!!!!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm jealous too. My 2.5 month old ND doeling is nowhere near that.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

My precocious milker,Rose is due to kid in March. She had large tears a a big udder at two to four months. I left her alone and the udder went down. Happily the tests stayed large! Now I'm excited to see how her udder developed. So fun


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought I'd update this post. This does little precocious udder did finally go down on it's own. She is pregnant now and due the week of Feb. 15th. I'm so excited!! I'm posting a picture of her from Aug of this year. I will also post a picture after she freshens. I plan on having her on milk test with TMGR as well next year  Anyone else have records/photos of their maiden does with precocious udders?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So how did she end up producing?


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

TeyluFarm Feb. she had triplets! 2 bucks and a doe  I'll see if I can post a couple pictures here of her udder. I'm pleased with her production and udder. As a FF Mini LaMancha first DHI test she produced 5 lbs. I'm already looking forward to her freshening next year!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What a nice udder! Front attachments could use some help, but still, gorgeous udder.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pretty udder!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What a nice udder! Front attachments could use some help, but still, gorgeous udder.


As always I'm interested in learning. What exactly do you mean when you say "Front attachments could use some help" Help how?


----------

